# Ave Maria



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

They claim this is Callas.
In no way does it sound like her.
Am I going crazy?


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Just listened to the opening line but I agree. Can’t hear any Callas in there at all!!


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

And it's not Bach but Gounod. Somebody on youtube has a sense of humour.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> They claim this is Callas.
> In no way does it sound like her.
> Am I going crazy?


That fake is well known. Callas Queen of the Night is another.
I LOVE Streisand's Schubert Ave Maria where she sings with herself in harmony. It is so gorgeous but not quite the right thing to put in a Xmas contest here. If you haven't heard it it is HEAVENLY. I read where she said she never warmed up till she got up in her seventies as it was so boring. Of late she will put in a tape to warm up a bit to going to a studio. Actually Sutherland and Nilsson never warmed up. Sutherland would sometimes sound older when she began singing in her 60's but by halfway through 15 years would drop off her voice. It think they felt it was that much less they would have to use their voice in the long run.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

How can they get away with that on you-tube?


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> And it's not Bach but Gounod. Somebody on youtube has a sense of humour.


The arpeggio-y accompaniment is one of Bach's keyboard works; Gounod wrote the tune to fit onto it.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> They claim this is Callas.
> In no way does it sound like her.
> Am I going crazy?


It’s not even very good! It’s presumably Emma Muñoz de Soria who someone wanted to be hear, so put Callas’s name on it.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

If the copyright owners register the content ID on youtube, it'll be automatically detected everytime the same audio file is uploaded on youtube, and reveal the content ID information to be viewable for everyone, in the video description.











nina foresti said:


> How can they get away with that on you-tube?


I think the only way to deal with that is to have comments like _"This is NOT Callas. The uploader is misleading us."_ on the top of the comment section, with a lot of upvotes (But this isn't possible if the uploader disables comments). I don't think uploading the audio file of a performance and passing it off as performed by someone else other than the actual performer is against youtube's policies (unless Callas herself personally sued the uploader for "spreading misinformation about her", in that case).


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

BBSVK said:


> Somebody on youtube has a sense of humour.


This is a...charitable interpretation to say the least.


----------

